# Billy Gunn almost kills someone



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That spot on dark where Liam grey hit billy with a stiff kick then talked some trash looked like Billy didn't like it and went off script a bit and threw him face first into the concrete and guard rail. That was a nasty spot not sure if he was legit injured but it looked bad. Not sure Billy Gunn should be pulling stuff like that he could have broke the guys neck. Hopefully gets brought up for that. Very reckless.

About 38 - 39 mins in.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Well thats a fucking insane bump. Looked like Billy just said fuck it and let the dude crash. Brutal.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Imagine doing that bump infront of a crowd of employees and a internet audience of 200k

They just don’t teach smarts in wrestling school anymore.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> Well thats a fucking insane bump. Looked like Billy just said fuck it and let the dude crash. Brutal.


Yeah I thought so too just cos the guy got a bit big for his boots. Shocking behaviour from Gunn.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

That's what you get, you flippy vanilla midget. 

Seriously though, who can even watch this, it looks ridiculous. 60 year old Billy Gunn in a ring with high school students. 

It looks like he is taking part in a school play.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Billy Gunn was never all that good a wrestler to be fair. Basically a body builder who did some goofy mic spots for dx and a guy that played second fiddle to the girls in the beautiful people. Mr ass lol. Bart Gunn was far better.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

It was an unnecessary dive to begin with. There is no crowd aside from 10 unenthusiastic people, and it’s a completely senseless, pointless move that’s been done to death


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Imagine doing that bump infront of a crowd of employees and a internet audience of 200k
> 
> They just don’t teach smarts in wrestling school anymore.


200k is probably the biggest audience this guy will ever wrestle in front of


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Billy Gunn still looks incredible. He looks too big to be selling for that other guy.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The way the guy in the front row just looks up at him like ‘WTF’ is priceless. What a dick move.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Imagine doing that bump infront of a crowd of employees and a internet audience of 200k
> 
> They just don’t teach smarts in wrestling school anymore.


Im not convinced the dude knew he was taking that bump to be honest.

But yes, wrestling needs to dial it back a lot. Things just blur together when every match has the same elements. Everyone wants the CAW moveset, when everyone should just have 1 or 2 moves from it.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

thisissting said:


> That spot on dark where Liam grey hit billy with a stiff kick then talked some trash looked like Billy didn't like it and went off script a bit and threw him face first into the concrete and guard rail. That was a nasty spot not sure if he was legit injured but it looked bad. Not sure Billy Gunn should be pulling stuff like that he could have broke the guys neck. Hopefully gets brought up for that. Very reckless.
> 
> About 38 - 39 mins in.


Bill Gunn just went old-school of that guy's ass,that what needs to happen when one of young punks get out of line.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> Im not convinced the dude knew he was taking that bump to be honest.
> 
> But yes, wrestling needs to dial it back a lot. Things just blur together when every match has the same elements. Everyone wants the CAW moveset, when everyone should just have 1 or 2 moves from it.


I think Gunn didnt like the stiff kick and trash talk and the spot was he was to catch him with a punch while breaking his fall or maybe the guy did add that dive in extra. Not sure. Whatever Gunn shouldn't be letting him take that bump. You could tell he was still hot at him after the match. Maybe a roid rage incident.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Whatever Gunn shouldn't be letting him take that bump.


Especially considering Billy is a coach


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

was a dumb spot to do in a nothing match on a nothing show that no one watches any way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

To me this looked like a planned missed dive and the dude doing the dive fucked up the landing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Looked like Billy was pissed. Notice the “How’s that for old..?” Pay attention to two things: how quickly the match ends after the botch and Aubrey Edwards’ eyes.

Billy broke script, and Aubrey’s eyes fell the whole story. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eesh, should've just given him a stiff powerbomb or something if he was that mad. Gunn could've broke his neck with that stunt.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> I think Gunn didnt like the stiff kick and trash talk and the spot was he was to catch him with a punch while breaking his fall or maybe the guy did add that dive in extra. Not sure. Whatever Gunn shouldn't be letting him take that bump. You could tell he was still hot at him after the match. Maybe a roid rage incident.


Yeah Billy Gunn went way too far here, even if it was stupid bump. He could’ve killed the guy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geeee said:


> To me this looked like a planned missed dive and the dude doing the dive fucked up the landing


No way. Billy went off script there maybe in response to the guy going off script first. He said something to him at the end. Was clearly raging. That's a fucking terrible example to his sons and being paid as a coach. I think he has a history of anger issues and going off script in wwe was in trouble a lot but got off with it often as was hhh mate.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Looked like Billy was pissed. Notice the “How’s that for old..?” Pay attention to two things: how quickly the match ends after the botch and Aubrey Edwards’ eyes.
> 
> Billy broke script, and Aubrey’s eyes fell the whole story. Fuck that guy.


Good eye for detail, I didn't notice Aubrey at all cuz I was too busy recoiling. Her face tells it all, definitely not planned. Billy's juicing right? Attempted neck/face breaking seems like a big escalation from a stiff kick and some trash talk.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chrome said:


> Eesh, should've just given him a stiff powerbomb or something if he was that mad. Gunn could've broke his neck with that stunt.


The professional move was to catch his fall but stiff him a punch as he broke his fall. To push a guy diving head first into concrete is bullshit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Good eye for detail, I didn't notice Aubrey at all cuz I was too busy recoiling. Her face tells it all, definitely not planned. Billy's juicing right? Attempted neck/face breaking seems like a big escalation from a stiff kick and some trash talk.


He’s always juicing. It is impossible to maintain a physique like that at his age and size without it.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

What a dick move by Gunn. Clearly pissed at the stiff kick. Says "How that work out for ya" in an aggresive tone after the suicide dive spot to the guy on the floor too.

Great call on the deer in headlights eyes by Audrey. Missed that when first watching this match (thanks to this thread).

Overall not a good look if you want low/no paid talent to show up on Dark and then have this shit happen.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> He’s always juicing. It is impossible to maintain a physique like that at his age and size without it.


I assumed so, but didn't wanna say for sure cuz I'm no authority on anything wrestling or fitness related.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Don’t kick vets in the Temple as hard as you can and talk shut and not expect a reciept


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Rhetro said:


> Don’t kick vets in the Temple as hard as you can and talk shut and not expect a reciept


That kick seemed pretty soft, Austin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Imagine doing that bump infront of a crowd of employees and a internet audience of 200k
> 
> They just don’t teach smarts in wrestling school anymore.


Basically the reason why MJF's approach to longetivity works, dont take silly risks like this.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looked like Billy more or less just sidestepped him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Billy has to have enough pull to get the guy blacklisted - he should have went that route rather than not catch the kid which is straight out of the Hardcore Holly bully trainer school. However did they make the eye contact before the bump? To make sure both are on the same page and ready? If the other guy didn't do that and was going to bump on Gunn without him ready than the catcher does get out of the way.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The jobber went flying. Is that really a receipt? These suicide dives are dangerous. It was an unnecessary risk for a YouTube show. 

Could you call this a receipt? A stiff punch or kick is a receipt. But I think you should protect your colleague when career-ending risks are taken. Mr Ass was wrong for this. Indefensible in my opinion. Both guys are jackasses, but Mr Ass is the biggest jackass here.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> The jobber went flying. Is that really a receipt? These suicide dives are dangerous. It was an unnecessary risk for a YouTube show.
> 
> Could you call this a receipt? A stiff punch or kick is a receipt. But I think you should protect your colleague when career-ending risks are taken. Mr Ass was wrong for this. Indefensible in my opinion. Both guys are jackasses, but Mr Ass is the biggest jackass here.


I still think it's a receipt on a technicality. Billy sidestepped him knowing the consequences.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

You people clearly have no clue of how noobs have traditionally been ‘taught’ the business. Every big star has stories about lessons they were given the hard way. Mick Foley’s first match with the then WWF got him a dislocated shoulder for taking one too many liberties against the British Bulldogs. I saw the match in person, and those guys were looking to hurt him. Hogan legit got his leg busted early in his career for no particular reason other than to see if he had what it takes to make it in the business. The list is endless. This guy disrespected a seasoned veteran and, by extension, the business. That’s how it’s always been, like it or not. Hopefully he learned his lesson.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You people clearly have no clue of how noobs have traditionally been ‘taught’ the business. Every big star has stories about lessons they were given the hard way. Mick Foley’s first match with the then WWF got him a dislocated shoulder for taking one too many liberties against the British Bulldogs. Hogan legit got his leg busted early in his for no particular reason other than to see if he had what it takes to make it in the business. This guy disrespected a seasoned veteran and, by extension, the business. That’s how it’s always been, like it or not. Hopefully he learned his lesson.


Yeah but in this case the punishment didn't fit the crime at all. Receipts are totally fine, and like you said can teach valuable lessons. This was just too great an escalation for a stiff kick.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> Yeah but in this case the punishment didn't fit the crime at all. Receipts are totally fine, and like you said can teach valuable lessons. This was just too great an escalation for a stiff kick.


It’s not about the punishment fitting the crime. That’s not how it works. For all we know this guy had a bad attitude before he ever climbed into the ring, and Billy finally said enough is enough.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That's OK in some house show 30 years ago but It's too obvious now though with YouTube replays and smart fans and social media. Gunn is a piece of shit for this and all his colleagues watching on the sidelines clearly thought the same from their reaction. Aubrey looked shaken at the end. If you can't take a tap in the head and a bit of chat when your 6 5 and 300 lbs you need to look at your anger management. Probably roided out of his mind.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

thisissting said:


> That's OK in some house show 30 years ago but It's too obvious now though with YouTube replays and smart fans and social media. Gunn is a piece of shit for this and all his colleagues watching on the sidelines clearly thought the same from their reaction. Aubrey looked shaken at the end. If you can't take a tap in the head and a bit of chat when your 6 5 and 300 lbs you need to look at your anger management. Probably roided out of his mind.


Billy is fucking huge and a freak athlete for his age, but he's still almost 60 years old. Not justifying what he did at all, but potatoing an old man and then gloating is weak and he got his receipt for it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you people for real? Over reacting


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Was obviously a receipt given he retweeted this and must be proud of his work!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

His real name is Monty Kip Sopp not much wonder he has juiced all his life must have been bullied to hell as a kid!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Still alive it seems!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> That spot on dark where Liam grey hit billy with a stiff kick then talked some trash looked like Billy didn't like it and went off script a bit and threw him face first into the concrete and guard rail. That was a nasty spot not sure if he was legit injured but it looked bad. Not sure Billy Gunn should be pulling stuff like that he could have broke the guys neck. Hopefully gets brought up for that. Very reckless.
> 
> About 38 - 39 mins in.


Imo dude got a bit big for his britches lol first the stiff kick then the smacktalk lol......then the faceplant.......receipt paid in full.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s not about the punishment fitting the crime. That’s not how it works. For all we know this guy had a bad attitude before he ever climbed into the ring, and Billy finally said enough is enough.


You can't seriously believe that shit can you? The only lesson this taught Liam Gray and every other wrestler in AEW is "Never work with Billy Gunn, he's an insane person that will try to break your neck over a kick that was a little too hard"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I don't care if Gunn was mad. Billy should have protected him and not act like that last night.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> You can't seriously believe that shit can you? The only lesson this taught Liam Gray and every other wrestler in AEW is "Never work with Billy Gunn, he's an insane person that will try to break your neck over a kick that was a little too hard"





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I don't care if Gunn was mad. Billy should have protected him and not act like that last night.


It’s not about what he did to Billy Gunn at that moment, or Billy being mad, it’s about every other wrestler this guy will step into the ring with. Like I said, you have no idea what’s gone on with this guy leading up to this match. Maybe nothing and Billy is totally wrong and overreacted, or maybe this guy has a history and/or a bad attitude and it was time to teach him a lesson. But this kind of shit has gone on in this business as long as it’s been a business. Difference here is you don’t usually see it on YouTube.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

That was awesome


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah that's fucking awful. like @Chrome said, If he wanted to teach the guy a bit of a lesson and was hot about the kick to the face or the shit talk, take the dive, protect the guy and then give him some some stiff spine to the pine. 

Totally unprofessional from somebody who should know better. With the way the guy got thrown through like that he could have cracked his skull on the bottom rail of the barrier and ended up paralyzed like La Parka.

Not cool.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s not about what he did to Billy Gunn at that moment, or Billy being mad, it’s about every other wrestler this guy will step into the ring with. Like I said, you have no idea what’s gone on with this guy leading up to this match. Maybe nothing and Billy is totally wrong and overreacted, or maybe this guy has a history and/or a bad attitude and it was time to teach him a lesson. But this kind of shit has gone on in this business as long as it’s been a business. *Difference here is you don’t usually see it on YouTube*.


Yes, now we saw it on YouTube. On an official AEW YouTube show. 

Billy Gunn works for AEW and when he appears in their media he is representing them. Put aside personal feelings about wrestling culture and letting guys land dangerously for er, _reasons_ and consider this in terms of how Billy Gunn, and by extension AEW, looks to folks who aren't fans of old time wrasslin' and receipts and the rest of that. 

Poor Aubrey. I can just imagine what she was thinking. I'd have been so pissed and so concerned simultaneously if stuck in her position with that match.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Douchebag move by an old douchebag. These guys are such insufferable insecure pricks sometimes. If the guy would've broken his neck he would've been totally responsible. Looked like that clip of Saturn going full roid rage on that one jobber. Borderline psycho behavior


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

From how I saw it, looks like just a botched landing. The spot was planned to miss and the barricade was supposed to break his fall but he landed badly. Billy Gunn standing over him like that at the end of the match was him checking on him while at the same time selling that he was angry. I honestly don't think he would do that on purpose as a trainer. It was a mistake and he sold it like he did it on purpose to get heat.

Or I might be completely wrong and he did it in purpose..but I just find it hard to believe that he would.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Rhetro said:


> Don’t kick vets in the Temple as hard as you can and talk shut and not expect a reciept


I'm all for collecting reciepts, but the payback was over the top


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I hope that convulsing after the pin was just selling.

On a sidenote, that's a nice little finisher for Colton. I've never seen it before.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

It's wrestling not, ballet

I've taken worse falls off my bike as a kid


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

LOL guess Billy Gunn is going to get "cancelled" by the AEW Twitter mob. Yet they'll celebrate a person like New Jack who made his career off of dangerous stunts that put his opponents health in jeopardy. 

Billy Gunn > the entire concept of AEW


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> From how I saw it, looks like just a botched landing. The spot was planned to miss and the barricade was supposed to break his fall but he landed badly. Billy Gunn standing over him like that at the end of the match was him checking on him while at the same time selling that he was angry. I honestly don't think he would do that on purpose as a trainer. It was a mistake and he sold it like he did it on purpose to get heat.
> 
> Or I might be completely wrong and he did it in purpose..but I just find it hard to believe that he would.


I dunno, if you look at the side-view in replay it seems like Billy side-stepped him and gave him a stiff right to the side/back of his head. Plus he quietly made that sarcastic comment when he went to pick him up.

And then when he walked over to Aubrey, it seemed like she was looking at him wierd and didn't wanna raise his hand/touch him.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Krin said:


> Billy Gunn still looks incredible. He looks too big to be selling for that other guy.


It's insane the shape he's in at 57


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Imagine doing that bump infront of a crowd of employees and a internet audience of 200k
> 
> They just don’t teach smarts in wrestling school anymore.



this this this! they do WAY TOO much in AEW, if they spaced out their big moments it would make the big ones feel WAY more impactful


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

bdon said:


> Looked like Billy was pissed. Notice the “How’s that for old..?” Pay attention to two things: how quickly the match ends after the botch and Aubrey Edwards’ eyes.
> 
> Billy broke script, and Aubrey’s eyes fell the whole story. Fuck that guy.



kayfabe, it still lives brother _sheds tear_


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The initial kick to Gunn may have been a little bit stiff but I’ve seen a lot worse. For a guy who has been in the business for thirty years, he should know these things happen, don’t be petty and just get on with it. Maybe give him a slap around the head when you get backstage so as not to tar all the old school brigade with the same brush. The point of wrestling is to protect your opponent. Plus it’s fucking Billy Gunn, the guy is in great shape but let’s not place this guy on a pedestal like he was some all time great or whatever. Career midcarder who got famous for showing off his ass.

At the same time though, it was a kinda reckless dive to pull off. You need to start reining that shit in a little bit if you’re going to do this on a regular basis, especially on what looks to be a b-show like this and with a concrete floor to break your landing. If not Billy Gunn, next time it could’ve been someone legitimately out of position or an inexperienced development guy who makes a mistake. The good news is that Grey is okay but hopefully it doesn’t wreck his confidence.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> This thread is hilarious


felt like i was taking xans again or something... like people in this thread are getting SUPER worked lmao.. not that i dont ever get worked cause i do, but cmon


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shock Street said:


> Billy's juicing right?



You need to ask? 






Reggie Dunlop said:


> You people clearly have no clue of how noobs have traditionally been ‘taught’ the business. Every big star has stories about lessons they were given the hard way. Mick Foley’s first match with the then WWF got him a dislocated shoulder for taking one too many liberties against the British Bulldogs. I saw the match in person, and those guys were looking to hurt him. Hogan legit got his leg busted early in his career for no particular reason other than to see if he had what it takes to make it in the business. The list is endless. This guy disrespected a seasoned veteran and, by extension, the business. That’s how it’s always been, like it or not. Hopefully he learned his lesson.




Mick dislocated his jaw in the match with the Bulldogs from a stiff running clothesline from Dynamite Kid. And Mick took no liberties with the Bulldogs. DK was just a massive prick that was known to do stuff like that. Especially to people he thought wouldn't fight back.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

That looked incredibly dangerous. Totally unprofessional. He's lucky that guy didn't get really hurt. Who knows, maybe he did.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

You can sure tell why wrestling is so soft and sensitive these days by some of the posts. Guys never in the business talking about professionalism in the wrestling business... okayyyy


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

thisissting said:


> His real name is Monty Kip Sopp not much wonder he has juiced all his life must have been bullied to hell as a kid!


And if you squared up with him in any stage of his life up to this point, he’d tackle you and place you to the ground.
Dude was always an ox, height, bulk, and mass.

If he was bullied as a kid then he’s winning in life today: rich, successful career, in great shape, etc..

Stop being salty


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Rozzop said:


> you flippy vanilla midget.


People should stop using terms they do not understand.


----------



## Reasonable_Fan (Jun 7, 2020)

Why are they doing suicide dives with barricades that flimsy anyway? So stupid.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Rozzop said:


> That's what you get, you flippy vanilla midget.
> 
> Seriously though, who can even watch this, it looks ridiculous. 60 year old Billy Gunn in a ring with high school students.
> 
> It looks like he is taking part in a school play.


LMAO yup. I don't know how we haven't seen this more often. Everybody wants to be a flippy guy these days and more and more people are pushing the envelope. 

As for Billy, that was definitely wrong. I guess steroid rage and the fact that Gunn has always been kind of a oldschool toughguy, prick douchebag doens't make it surpising.






The steroid rage is real.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

stew mack said:


> felt like i was taking xans again or something... like people in this thread are getting SUPER worked lmao.. not that i dont ever get worked cause i do, but cmon


And you’re completely 100% wrong on this one. The curtain is pulled back and on full display here. Look at Aubrey’s face afterwards. It tells the whole story. Those guys are not heels.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You people clearly have no clue of how noobs have traditionally been ‘taught’ the business. Every big star has stories about lessons they were given the hard way. Mick Foley’s first match with the then WWF got him a dislocated shoulder for taking one too many liberties against the British Bulldogs. I saw the match in person, and those guys were looking to hurt him. Hogan legit got his leg busted early in his career for no particular reason other than to see if he had what it takes to make it in the business. The list is endless. This guy disrespected a seasoned veteran and, by extension, the business. That’s how it’s always been, like it or not. Hopefully he learned his lesson.


I wonder if you would be singing the same tube if the dude ended up paralyzed or dead.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

The match was meant to end with Colton's finisher, but it appears as if Billy was to blunt the dive differently and something happened mid-air that caused a quick change in that one split second.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Reasonable_Fan said:


> Why are they doing suicide dives with barricades that flimsy anyway? So stupid.


That’s another question that needs to be asked

Why do it in the first place with no crowds and no build up?
Why do it in an unsafe setting?

I’d seriously wonder if they’re doing this just to impress Meltzer


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

What we need to see now is Billy and Liam repeating this same match for the next six months, with 50/50 booking, the odd disqualification and roll ups. Cos that's proper wrestling...😴😴


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Scary shit.

Then again, I thought AEW were just a bunch of soft nice guys playing videogames. Now we are seeing a real Attitude Era asshole full of testosterone on display. I say punish him and then push him to the moon.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Billy seemed to be getting wound up throughout the match with Gray's trash talking, he was alo acting weird with Aubrey throughout the match.

The head kick didn't look that stiff, the trash talking before the suicide dive was the trigger. Scumbag move by Billy which could have caused a serious injury, and a dumb move for a jobbing nobody to try and put himself over like that at the expense of a vet who was character building after seeing his other kid be brutalised by Ogogo.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know what the story is with this, but what is absolutey clear is that this was not a planned spot, and Billy Gunn was a complete asshole.

The way I see it, there's 3 possibilities.

First, Billy took exception to the "stiff" kick to the head that knocked him off the apron. Now, that kick didn't look stiff to me, and Billy's been around long enough to know that a kick HAS TO connect if it's going to look even slightly realistic. So if this is the case, then Gunn is an idiot as well as an asshole.

Second, the suicide dive wasn't a planned spot at all, and Gunn was like "don't ad lib on my watch, bitch". If this is the case, then Gunn is still an asshole. The guy was coming in full speed. It should be every wrestler's instinct to "catch" this kind of attack. Letting him fly past and even pushing him down towards the floor is a total dick move.

Third, this was a planned spot and the kid botched, coming in too low and too fast. In which case, Gunn should STILL have seen that and caught him because Gunn is the "veteran" here. There's no way that Gunn didn't know that the kid was headed for the floor, and stepping aside and pushing him down is absolutely not the right response. In which case, Gunn is stil the asshole.

As people have mentioned, Aubrey's response tells the story here. This wasn't the planned spot, and Gunn was out of line.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m not sure I’m convinced Billy did anything on purpose.. but I wish they would ban the suicide dive because I hate it when anyone does it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aubrey could be reacting the crumpled landing. Also if the spot wasn't planned or they didn't get the "eye contact to comfirm readiness" then it's on the fault of the leaper and Billy shouldn't put himself at risk to catch the guy when he's not ready as it was the leaper being wholly reckless and putting Gunn at risk - if you're not ready to catch you are at a real injury risk. I'm not risking wrecking a shoulder for your dumb ass. I'm sure if he breaks his neck you'd wish you did, but anything less than that it's "fuck him".


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

a) Billy Gunn acted like an asshole.
b) Suicide dives should be banned. They are very dangerous and not really that impressive to look at.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

bdon said:


> And you’re completely 100% wrong on this one. The curtain is pulled back and on full display here. Look at Aubrey’s face afterwards. It tells the whole story. Those guys are not heels.



I may be, but i feel like were being worked here.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Billy's juicing right?


Yeah, he got fired from WWE because he juiced up to a weightlifting contest. AEW doesn´t have a wellness policy, so..


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> And if you squared up with him in any stage of his life up to this point, he’d tackle you and place you to the ground.
> Dude was always an ox, height, bulk, and mass.
> 
> If he was bullied as a kid then he’s winning in life today: rich, successful career, in great shape, etc..
> ...


I didn't say he wasnt but probably got their via steroid abuse. Bart Gunn was the tough guy of the two however. Billy has always been the entertainment element of any of the teams he has been on as wrestling wasn't his strong suit.


----------



## _Sharpshooter_ (Mar 20, 2021)

Jesus Christ. He just let him take the brunt of that. Like god, poor you Billy, the guy was a bit too crisp (he probably misjudged the kick). 
Instead of guiding him onto the floor and potentially breaking his neck, maybe you could get him in a headlock afterwards and tell him to cool his jets -- maybe give him a stiff forearm as well if your ego needs it that much.
When someone leaps out of the ring, they generally expect the other guy to at least try to catch them.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Its


stew mack said:


> I may be, but i feel like were being worked here.


It's possible, but the way the kid said "Take a looked at this Pops" before the dive, and then Billy saying "Well that didn't work out for ya did it" afterwards makes it seem like Billy was giving the kid a big F U 🖕


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah, he got fired from WWE because he juiced up to a weightlifting contest. AEW doesn´t have a wellness policy, so..


It's not the problem of AEW or any company if a guy or a woman is juiced up.

It' their body, if they want to take a risk it's their problem.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

As excalibur says at the end I'm actually not sure the finish was necessary. Dr should have come in and called that on the floor. So not only did Gunn fail to protect the guy he picked him up up off the floor when he may have had a neck or head injury and rolled him in the ring to take a swinging neck breaker type move as well. OK the guy might have said he was OK it's hard to tell. Aubrey should probably have immediately gone to the guy on the floor to check he was OK rather than just stand there like a deer in headlights. She needed to tell Gunn to back off until he told her he was OK to continue. Lots of fuck ups here.

I know he is joker backstage but I find gunns behaviour very odd at times. All the dancing and domination stuff with aubrey forcing her to do stuff makes him look bad as well. Think he has some issues to be honest maybe to do with a life on steroids.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> LOL guess Billy Gunn is going to get "cancelled" by the AEW Twitter mob. Yet they'll celebrate a person like New Jack who made his career off of dangerous stunts that put his opponents health in jeopardy.
> 
> Billy Gunn > the entire concept of AEW


Krin and his obsession with black men


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Krin and his obsession with black men


lmao got emmm


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

See how Aubrey looked at him lol even his son was like whoa lol


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Krin and his obsession with black men


sounds like you have an obsession with race. Maybe work on that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> sounds like you have an obsession with race. Maybe work on that.


Billy Gunn does questionable shit, you bring up New Jack. But I think about race


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Billy Gunn does questionable shit, you bring up New Jack. But I think about race


not my fault you're mentally warped and the only thing that you can think of is New Jack's skin color in the context of what I said.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> not my fault you're mentally warped and the only thing that you can think of is New Jack's skin color in the context of what I said.


We all know New Jack is a piece of shit. But of all the praised pieces of shit in wrestling, how did you land on New Jack


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

thisissting said:


> That spot on dark where Liam grey hit billy with a stiff kick then talked some trash looked like Billy didn't like it and went off script a bit and threw him face first into the concrete and guard rail. That was a nasty spot not sure if he was legit injured but it looked bad. Not sure Billy Gunn should be pulling stuff like that he could have broke the guys neck. Hopefully gets brought up for that. Very reckless.
> 
> About 38 - 39 mins in.


I thought it was hilarious. These young dudes need a lesson on slowing the fuck down and learning how to actually work. Good for Billy.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Billy Gunn does questionable shit, you bring up New Jack. But I think about race


He brought up a guy who does questionable shit. You were the one to see color. Fuck outta here with that crap.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> We all know New Jack is a piece of shit. But of all the praised pieces of shit in wrestling, how did you land on New Jack


Everybody knows New Jack. He was using a reference that less knowledgable people would easily understand. Stop reaching, this shit is beneath you.


----------

